# Stolen car



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

If anyone sees a 08 Toyota Corolla- blue, plate- BRVX 410, please call police. 
Stolen on the weekend from Brampton. 
***Markings ****
Missing a passenger side, rear hub cap

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank
MP


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

who steals a corolla, was it cold out and were the keys in it running with the door open?
lol, sorry thought it was funny. hope you get your car back in one piece


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

blunthead said:


> who steals a corolla, was it cold out and were the keys in it running with the door open?
> lol, sorry thought it was funny. hope you get your car back in one piece


Theres nothing funny about the situation, maybe I should steal your car and then we can laugh? 

It was an underground garage and you need a card to get in and out, and if you knew anything about stealing cars you'd know that toyota's and honda's are the most widely stolen cars in the GTA because they are easy to interchange parts. It was my sister's car that got stolen, again not funny.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Regardless of the circumstances, stealing a car is not a funny thing.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Theres nothing funny about the situation, maybe I should steal your car and then we can laugh?
> 
> It was an underground garage and you need a card to get in and out, and if you knew anything about stealing cars you'd know that toyota's and honda's are the most widely stolen cars in the GTA because they are easy to interchange parts. It was my sister's car that got stolen, again not funny.


Thanks Kirk.

Not something to laugh about! If the tables were turned Blunthead, I'd have a bit more respect for your property then to find it funny.

She worked hard for that car and now we have to start fresh- glad to see someone finds humor in that.

All I can say is Karma is a bitch buddy.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Theres nothing funny about the situation, maybe I should steal your car and then we can laugh?
> 
> It was an underground garage and you need a card to get in and out, and if you knew anything about stealing cars you'd know that toyota's and honda's are the most widely stolen cars in the GTA because they are easy to interchange parts. It was my sister's car that got stolen, again not funny.


security cameras?


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

PACMAN said:


> security cameras?


Yes cameras, in and out of the garage. 
Now just to get the Peel police to get the tapes


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope they find it, it's a shitty situation. Did she have theft on insurance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeafsFan (Nov 30, 2013)

MPreston said:


> Yes cameras, in and out of the garage.
> Now just to get the Peel police to get the tapes


Which security company is in the building? If there's an issue with getting the tapes I would recommend calling the companies head office and making them aware. There's no excuse for any security staff to not be able to present the car owner (who would then in turn bring it to the police, unless the police have agreed to pick up the footage themselves) with the footage within 24hrs of the incident.

I work in security in a luxury building and unfortunately, have to deal with this stuff all the time. Making a copy of the video footage and finding the footage takes no more than 30 minutes.

Let me know what company it is, if it's the one I work for I will put you in contact with the proper people at head office.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Reis said:


> Hope they find it, it's a shitty situation. Did she have theft on insurance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Full coverage on both vehicles. The thing that makes me nervous was when the adjuster said "fair market value"


----------



## Mazaar (Nov 5, 2013)

thats terrible man, I live in the north end of brampton and in the time ive lived at my parents house ( 20 years) 4 different cars have been stolen out of the driveway, and around 7 break ins ontop of that.

on a helpful note, if your sister had anything worth selling in the car besides OEM parts,( aftermarket speakers/subwoofer/radio/ect), id give a check to all the pawn shops on queen street. We also found 2 of our stolen cars back in the subdivisions around bramlea city centre. 2 way alarms are a must, living in brampton lol.

Goodluck finding it


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

MPreston said:


> Full coverage on both vehicles. The thing that makes me nervous was when the adjuster said "fair market value"


I had my Jeep Cherokee Limited stolen back in the early 90s and at that time was told by the insurance company that if they didn't find it within 30 days they would give me "fair market value" which is considered Red Book prices (retail) as apposed to Black Book prices (wholesale).

Just remember that you have to agree on what fair market value is so if I were you I'd do your research by using Kijiji, Auto Trader and dealership websites. Print out as many comparable vehicles as possible.

Good luck.
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

MPreston said:


> Full coverage on both vehicles. The thing that makes me nervous was when the adjuster said "fair market value"


Fair market value can work in your favour. As Paul said, check out Auto Trader, Kijiji and other online sites for comparable vehicles (KM's, condition, upgrades) and prices. If the car is not found, at least you'll know if what the adjuster is offering is actually fair market value. My buddy, just wrote off his car and he got more then he expected.

They will also add taxes on top of the value. If it is a newer car, then you might be ok. Some policies also have endorsements for new cars so that you get what you paid for the vehicle. So in theory, you should be able to go and buy a similar vehicle to replace it.

Good luck!!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

AH sorry to hear. sad to say but it's becoming a common occurance in brampton and mississauga. 

i have so many friends who get their modified hondas stolen that we have a thread "keep on the lookout for xxx stolen car", sometimes we find them, others no. the police don't seem to be much help either, we've handed over security tapes, pictures, licence plates, everything and yet still nothing back. 

when i drove my modded integra daily, it wouldn't leave my sight without a club, clutch lock, two kill switches, re-located battery and hood latch cable, rear door handles from a 4 door integra (no door lock key), 2 way pager alarm with 3 hidden back up sirins and a GPS snitch tracking device. sounds crazy but i still have my car. 

when it comes to insurance, find the closest 3 corollas with similar condition and kms and the average of that is what insurance has to pay you.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks everyone for the comments and suggestions.

I do agree with flex. The cops aren't too big of a help. It's a shame, they haven't even collected the tapes
. 
I will take the suggestion of calling the security company head office to request them myself. We are going on day 4 and who's to say the building still has the tapes, they won't tell my wife anything except speak to the police, we speak to the police and we get "an email has Ben sent" but no follow up.

We will be touring around the area with high hopes that someone dumped it in a parking lot but that's just wishful thinking.

I feel a bit more confident that we will got a fair payout for the car (if it doesn't show up) from the educated comments on it.

I really do appreciate it lady's and gents. Who knows maybe you will be sitting a light on your way to work and see the car- "Oh shit, that's Mikes wife's car" but then again maybe not but it was worth broadcasting it. The more eyes out there the better the odds.

Thanks again
Mike


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

GREAT NEWS. The car was found on the other end of Brampton today. 
A bit of damage to the bumper, fender and interior but it's still in one piece and still runs. 

Thanks everyone
mike


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

MPreston said:


> GREAT NEWS. The car was found on the other end of Brampton today.
> A bit of damage to the bumper, fender and interior but it's still in one piece and still runs.
> 
> Thanks everyone
> mike


awesome! glad to hear!


----------

